# Prepare yourself for the storm...



## Megamannt125 (Apr 30, 2010)

There is only a month and a half until E3 2010.
E3 2010 will be one of the greatest for sure.
So we're going to have a daily countdown in this thread until June 15. 
The best part is, Nintendo's day is the first day, so of course, a storm of information of games such as Mario Galaxy 2 and Other M will be released, but of course that isn't the best part, considering there is going to be a trailer for Zelda Wii, information on the 3DS, and who knows what else they have up their sleeves, and that's just Nintendo!
April: 30
May: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31
June: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14
Days Left: 2


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow the year has gone quick, i hope they announce a new kirby


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Wow, just wow.


Are you not excited for E3?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 30, 2010)

Dude.. this seriously put me into a big state of depression. I was invited to go with someone and I can't afford to..


----------



## Thunder (Apr 30, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Dude.. this seriously put me into a big state of depression. I was invited to go with someone and I can't afford to..


D=

Life's still worth living, Curtis D:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 30, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Dude.. this seriously put me into a big state of depression. I was invited to go with someone and I can't afford to..


Well I didn't know that D:
You can still watch it live on gametrailers and gamespot though....


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 30, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.
I would have loved to go though, like Mega said this year is gonna be one of the best.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 30, 2010)

I hope they announce Cod vietnam


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 30, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am excited, but I was surprised to see a topic counting down a month before E3, I am a little more excited to see what Sony has up their sleeves though, Nintendo's stuff usually is too vague and mysterious to care about at E3.

I think it is just going to be a teaser for Zelda Wii, not a full blown trailer.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 30, 2010)

Also, Mega, May has 31 days, So says Wikipedia.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 30, 2010)

I was mainly excited for Brink and Fable 3.
and I will watch it on one of the shows.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zelda Wii has been in development for like 4-5 years and is planned for a release this holiday season (they are going for that anyways)
They also said that Zelda Wii will probably be playable at E3, so just a little teaser is not expected.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 30, 2010)

Mega, there won't be any info on the Mario Galaxy 2 game because it comes out the 23 of March, not after E3.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 30, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mega, there won't be any info on the Mario Galaxy 2 game because it comes out the 23 of March, not after E3.


You mean May right?


----------



## David (Apr 30, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I hope they announce Cod vietnam


get out from under that rock, it was announced over a month ago and its not vietnam.

anyway cant wait, new call of duty, medal of honor, halo reach, maybe some new MW2 dlc, and more fun stuff like natal.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm extremely excited for E3 this year. We already know that Zelda Wii, the Wii Vitality Sensor, and the Nintendo 3DS going to be revealed, and along with that we're bound to get new information on upcoming games, both already announced games like Metroid: Other M and yet to be announced titles, and maybe even a surprise or two. I bet we'll finally get some info on Pikmin 3, and maybe we'll find out what's going on with Kirby Wii. Maybe Nintendo will bring Tomodachi Collection outside of Japan. And hopefully we'll have a confirmation on Studio Ghibli's Ninokuni being released outside of Japan, and the other console that it will be released for (DS is already confirmed, and Wii is likely to be the other). And what ever happened to that mysterious Mario game that Charles Martinet mentioned? We might get some new info on Pok


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 30, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


s


----------



## Ricano (May 1, 2010)

Well there's nothing on Nintendo, but did anyone see this yet?

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=244674


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 1, 2010)

And now we are in may!


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Well there's nothing on Nintendo, but did anyone see this yet?
> 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=244674


id love to play an infamous 2, the ending of part 1 was awesome. dead space 2 will be amazing as well.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 1, 2010)

What do 360/ps3 have to look forward to besides natal and that lightbulb thing?


----------



## Micah (May 1, 2010)

Here's what I want:

_New_
Paper Mario
Fire Emblem
Kirby

And a 3DS Smash Bros


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> What do 360/ps3 have to look forward to besides natal and that lightbulb thing?


black ops, natal, MW2 dlc, dead space 2, halo reach, fallout new vegas, fable3, brink, maybe new elder scrolls?, gears of war 3, new batman, maybe new mirrors edge, lost planet 2, and theres for sure a bunch more.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LBP 2!


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that will just be a gigantic update that you can pay for, maybe 20 bucks for about 5GB. Or you could buy a disc, like, 60 bucks.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah then of course all the ps3 stuff, lbp2 like al mentioned and a bunch of other games like infamous 2.


----------



## -Aaron (May 1, 2010)

Eh, I'm not even going to bother watching.
I know Nintendo's E3 will be disappointing.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 1, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Eh, I'm not even going to bother watching.
> I know Nintendo's E3 will be disappointing.


Watch them release a regular controller and a halo for the wii along with a HD cable for the wii.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


microsoft owns halo... and an HD cable cant make the wii HD. and dont hey have a regular controller? the classic one if i remember correctly.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean the junkie extension?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. That started of as a rumor that i didnt believe
2. Natal isnt being made anymore it was canncelled


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.... classic controller.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, it's like the nunchuck, it attaches to the wiimote. It's an extension.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeee that thing


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 1, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Eh, I'm not even going to bother watching.
> I know Nintendo's E3 will be disappointing.


Nintendo? Disappointing? This year?
u so crazy


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 1, 2010)

Nintendo became boring for me after brawl i think the games there realeasing are just terrible 

I just hope E3 can bring me back to nintendo

Waits for flame from nintendo fan


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Nintendo became boring for me after brawl i think the agmes there realeasing are just terrible
> 
> I just hope E3 bring em back to nintendo
> 
> Waits for flame from nintendo fan


tye will be here soon, and this thread will go on for 4-9 pages then die.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 1, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Nintendo became boring for me after brawl i think the agmes there realeasing are just terrible
> 
> I just hope E3 bring em back to nintendo
> 
> Waits for flame from nintendo fan


Their games have been pretty good.
But man, I agree. Hate those agmes man.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no i made a typo call the grammar police


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 1, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>this guy made a joke about my typo!
>he must be the grammar police!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :throwingrottenapples: Stup ti mi kuybuard is broooken 

Back on topic!


----------



## Conor (May 1, 2010)

I'm fairly excited about E3, Nintendo and Microsoft equally.


----------



## SockHead (May 1, 2010)

Don't forget Gears of War 3 footage!


----------



## Jas0n (May 1, 2010)

God, nearly E3 already!?

I swear the years are getting shorter and shorter :l


----------



## JCnator (May 1, 2010)

Yet another E3 that will stick in my head for a month or two! I'm crossing fingers for more Nintendo announcements, though E3 Nintendo would be a little short-lived. To top it all, we'll get Super Mario Galaxy 2, Sin and Punishement: Star Successor and Metroid: Other M before September, as well of Club Nintendo's platinium reward announcement.
I might also look for other wares to give my excitement a boost.

Two words: Can't wait!


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 1, 2010)

TheBigJC7777777 said:
			
		

> Yet another E3 that will stick in my head for a month or two! I'm crossing fingers for more Nintendo announcements, though E3 Nintendo would be a little short-lived. To top it all, we'll get Super Mario Galaxy 2, Sin and Punishement: Star Successor and Metroid: Other M before September, as well of Club Nintendo's platinium reward announcement.
> I might also look for other wares to give my excitement a boost.
> 
> Two words: Can't wait!


Again, Mario Galaxy 2 comes out before E3...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Eh, I'm not even going to bother watching.
> I know Nintendo's E3 will be disappointing.






			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm extremely excited for E3 this year. We already know that Zelda Wii, the Wii Vitality Sensor, and the Nintendo 3DS going to be revealed, and along with that we're bound to get new information on upcoming games, both already announced games like Metroid: Other M and yet to be announced titles, and maybe even a surprise or two. I bet we'll finally get some info on Pikmin 3, and maybe we'll find out what's going on with Kirby Wii. Maybe Nintendo will bring Tomodachi Collection outside of Japan. And hopefully we'll have a confirmation on Studio Ghibli's Ninokuni being released outside of Japan, and the other console that it will be released for (DS is already confirmed, and Wii is likely to be the other). And what ever happened to that mysterious Mario game that Charles Martinet mentioned? We might get some new info on Pok


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Aaron (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I don't love Nintendo because I'm a fanboy, I'm a fanboy _because I love Nintendo_.


Lolwut, what's the difference?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, you can't expect amazing HD graphics from a handheld. Not yet, at least. The technology doesn't exist yet, at least not at an affordable cost. And the Vitality Sensor is completely different from Natal. Natal senses your movement, the Vitality Sensor senses your _senses_. And you "heard" Metroid: Other M doesn't look good? Have you even SEEN it yourself?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EftgHQGHQI


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot. If I loved Nintendo because I was a fanboy, that means that I only love them because of the fact that I'm a fanboy. But that's not how it is. I'm a fanboy _because_ I love Nintendo. They give me reasons to love them with their games and products.


----------



## -Aaron (May 1, 2010)

Aren't you the one that doesn't like Metroid because Samus grew breasts?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Aren't you the one that doesn't like Metroid because Samus grew breasts?


What? No... I was afraid that Team Ninja would overdo her breasts, but they didn't.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they shouldve. and that trailer looks  makes it look like a sci-fi ninja gaiden with worse graphics.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the hell would enlarging Samus's breasts to an unrealistic size do ANYTHING to make the game better?! Seriously?! >_>


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 1, 2010)

The only thing that I don't like about the looks of that game is the fact that you have to switch quickly to the pointer screen (hopefully you'll be able to use the Wiimotion Plus, which is difficult to play with sideways) and shoot at somethings. That would just get tedious and annoy the hell out of me in a big battle.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The only thing that I don't like about the looks of that game is the fact that you have to switch quickly to the pointer screen (hopefully you'll be able to use the Wiimotion Plus, which is difficult to play with sideways) and shoot at somethings. That would just get tedious and annoy the hell out of me in a big battle.


People who have played the game say it works very well.


----------



## Pear (May 1, 2010)

They're probably gonna go more in depth into CoD Black Ops, and Halo Reach will already be out by then, so Microsoft's probably gonna keep milking NATAL.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because shes a chick in a really tight suit and im a 17 year old guy.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> They're probably gonna go more in depth into CoD Black Ops, and Halo Reach will already be out by then, so Microsoft's probably gonna keep milking NATAL.


halo reach comes out this fall, not before e3


----------



## Pear (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, they're releasing the Beta early. 0__0


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that's all that matters to you? A game can be bad, but if they add oversized breasts, it's magically a better game to you? What the *censored.3.0*. And you call yourself a Christian. Lol.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

i would like to see nintendo do some new things instead of the same frachise over and over. also seeing them add support for an external HDD would be good, cause 512 mb is a joke, and no sd cards dont count, those are just a pain in the ass. a regular controller would be good as well.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it does actually make it just that tiny bit better.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, i guess so they can make improvements and not rush it, then of course fix glitches people find.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> i would like to see nintendo do some new things instead of the same frachise over and over. also seeing them add support for an external HDD would be good, cause 512 mb is a joke, and no sd cards dont count, those are just a pain in the ass. a regular controller would be good as well.


First of all, it's not the same franchise over and over again. Nintendo makes (most of) the new installments in their franchises very different from the last, but at the same time keeping the elements that make the franchise what it is. And I wouldn't be talking about repetitive franchises if I were you. *coughCallofDutycough* As for a HDD, why would it even be needed? It's pointless. All you need is one 1GB SD card, and you'll have all the storage you need. WiiWare and Virtual Console games don't take up much space. And they _do_ have a regular "traditional" controller. Three, in fact; The GameCube controller, Classic Controller, and Classic Controller Pro.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no it doesn't.


----------



## Gnome (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pokemon was here.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Each new generation of Pok


----------



## Gnome (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i play a lot of call of duty but thats cause its online, and every story is different from the last, its not just `save the princess, kill the evil bad guy`` and i still do play other games besides cod, i like gears of warm halo, left 4 dead, etc. and im looking forward to a bunch as well one being alan wake. <3 and when i had a wii i had a 2gb card, because my stupid memory filled up so fast, whenever i wanted to play a different VC game that wason my flash memory i had to sit there and copy it from my sd card to my wii, thats just ridiculous.  and you cant use those controllers for every single game.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only Nintendo franchise that has a repetitive storyline is Mario, and Mario games don't even need a story. Zelda can get repetitive to some extent, but only because of the recurring theme of characters being reborn and the never ending battle for the Triforce. And your SD card must be filled with stuff other than games, because I have a _ton_ of WiiWare and Virtual Console games on my 2GB SD card, and it's not even half full.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it wasnt full, its the concept of having to copy games to my wii to play after removing games i dont want to play just so i can have room.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have that problem if you use an SD card, though... You just access your games from the SD Card Menu.


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had an SD card and why the hell are you defending a system having half a gig of ram?! lol xP


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must have sold your Wii before that update.

And this is for the "Samus not having oversized breasts" talk:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## David (May 1, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they allow you to play games off sd cards now? well thats a step forward then, still, it doesnt compare to a HDD. and yeeee thats what im talking about


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, Samus is now going to be a sex object and Tye will abandon Nintendo.

But hey, she is pretty hot now.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 1, 2010)

Nevermore, she was from the first game.

David and Tye, Take it somewhere else.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nevermore, she was from the first game.
> 
> David and Tye, Take it somewhere else.


But that was 2D, hard to see boobs that well.

But now in 3D, *censored.3.0* YEAH!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 1, 2010)

Hey, E3 is on my birthday this year! That makes it extra special. :3

Looking forward to it. 8D


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 2, 2010)

Second of may. The journey to E3 is now truly beginning.


----------



## pielover6 (May 2, 2010)

This has many uses.  It can also countdown till the end of the school year. The 27th =D


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 2, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> This has many uses.  It can also countdown till the end of the school year. The 27th =D


The 19th of May for me...


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


june something for me.  i go back later than you guys though.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea...


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go*


----------



## pielover6 (May 2, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I go back on August 15th I believe.


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha sept somethin for me.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 3, 2010)

So close yet so far away...


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 3, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> So close yet so far away...


The wait is killing me!

I'm still holding out for a new Twisted Metal, but I doubt if we'll get it. Still, the sheer greatness of Zelda Wii should help soothe the pain.


----------



## Ciaran (May 3, 2010)

Lawl I have state exams for the most of June, so I'll have to catch up later...


----------



## SodaDog (May 3, 2010)

too bad i can't go to the E3 My mum wont let me..


----------



## Rawburt (May 3, 2010)

Eh, don't really care about E3.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 7, 2010)

I know I sort of forgot about this, but Zeldainformer has a nice countdown on their main site.
http://www.zeldainformer.com
Just look over to the right.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 24, 2010)

Almost in June.
Prepare your E3 forts
Nintendo's conference will be on the first day and last for 2 hours.


----------



## Jeremy (May 24, 2010)

I'm wondering how Nintendo's conference will compare to Sony's and Microsoft's.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 24, 2010)

I'm so excited for this. During these days, I'm going to be sitting at my computer 24/7 to hear the news. I'm especially excited about news from Nintendo and Square Enix. For Nintendo, I can't wait to hear about the new Zelda game, and probably more secrets from them. For Square Enix, I'm anxious to hear about their "Project X," which is supposed to be their best RPG yet, or at least that's what they're saying.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 24, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> I'm wondering how Nintendo's conference will compare to Sony's and Microsoft's.


Microsoft and Sony will likely mainly be showing off Natal and Move.


----------



## Jeremy (May 24, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh... so basically they will be repeating E3 2005 for us  :gyroidcircle:


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 24, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Nintendo will be showing off 3DS and Vitality censor. At least all of E3 won't be nothing but hardware showing off, as many games will be announced.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 24, 2010)

Where can I find a schedule for this event?


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 24, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Where can I find a schedule for this event?


Should be on their website.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 24, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like hardware showings though!


----------



## Jeremy (May 24, 2010)

Pikmin 3 anyone? 

???


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 24, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Pikmin 3 anyone?
> 
> ???


NPC Pikmin 2 Better come out first.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 24, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why that when you could have a completely new game with new ideas?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 24, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because some people like myself didn't get Pikmin 2 when it first came out and have been waiting for it to come out on Wii. D:


----------



## Jeremy (May 24, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it DID come out on Wii... 

edit:  Pikmin and Pikmin 2 that is.


----------



## -Aaron (May 24, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would kill for NPC<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Mino (May 24, 2010)

Pikmin 3 is a game I would buy.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 24, 2010)

Didn't they discontinue that New Play Control thing anyway?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 24, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pikmin one did. Pikmin 2 came out in Europe or Japan only. I don't remember which off the top of my head. 

@Silver: Yeah, but they should bring it back. With much more worthy titles.


----------



## -Aaron (May 24, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Didn't they discontinue that New Play Control thing anyway?


What!? I guess it's time to pick-up NPC Pikmin and Jungle Beat then.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 24, 2010)

Damn, gonna have to record. Work all that week.

I would love a Pikmin 3 game. I'd like that better than a NPC Pikmin 2.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 25, 2010)

I'm even more excited for E3 after playing Super Mario Galaxy 2. After seeing how amazing Galaxy 2 is, I'm extremely excited to see what Zelda Wii is going to be like. I wonder if it can manage to top Galaxy 2...


----------



## SamXX (May 25, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Damn, gonna have to record. Work all that week.
> 
> I would love a Pikmin 3 game. I'd like that better than a NPC Pikmin 2.


We have NPC Pikmin 2..?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 25, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be quiet you European!


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 25, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Damn, gonna have to record. Work all that week.
> 
> I would love a Pikmin 3 game. I'd like that better than a NPC Pikmin 2.


You can always watch it non-live on many gaming sites.


----------



## Lewis (May 25, 2010)

Is there a gaming site to watch it live?


----------



## pielover6 (May 25, 2010)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Is there a gaming site to watch it live?


I have the same question.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 25, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last year I remember there being videos of the conferences with the different game developers. I'm not sure if they have live streaming though.


----------



## pielover6 (May 25, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I could just find some videos of it on youtube or something?


----------



## Snoopy (May 25, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I took this joke as a pretty lame joke.  This is not funny as a lot of poor animals can not live in these harsh enviroments of the oil spill.  I don't see the point why you made fun of the joke as it is affecting the economy, fish markets, restraunts and all sort of stuff on the coast.  This joke quite fails.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 25, 2010)

Snoopy said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I took this joke as a pretty lame joke.  This is not funny as a lot of poor animals can not live in these harsh enviroments of the oil spill.  I don't see the point why you made fun of the joke as it is affecting the economy, fish markets, restraunts and all sort of stuff on the coast.  This joke quite fails.


You posted in the wrong thread right thar.

And Gamespt usually has E3 live.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm even more excited for E3 after playing Super Mario Galaxy 2. After seeing how amazing Galaxy 2 is, I'm extremely excited to see what Zelda Wii is going to be like. I wonder if it can manage to top Galaxy 2...


I don't know. i can't wait and see though. Either way, I'm sure the new Zelda will be amazing. It's kind of hard to compare Mario and Zelda, though, since Mario is a bright, colorful platformer and Zelda is an action/adventure game with a more realistic tone.


----------



## D1llon (May 25, 2010)

Can anyone give me a briefing on what E3 is, I understand it is an expo on video games but do they announce new ones that will soon come out?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 25, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me a briefing on what E3 is, I understand it is an expo on video games but do they announce new ones that will soon come out?


E3 is an entertainment expo to which fanboys and fangirls have orgasms to, but it is also an expo that shows off new hardware, trailers for new games, demonstrations, and all kinds of awesome stuff.


----------



## D1llon (May 25, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> d7crab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are there trailers that haven't been released, like what someone mention before, a new Kirby or maybe even a new Pikmin


----------



## Micah (May 25, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. There are world premier trailers.


----------



## D1llon (May 25, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> d7crab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds sweet, I hope there are more Wii games with Wi-Fi...well thanks for the info.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm extremely excited for E3 this year. We already know that Zelda Wii, the Wii Vitality Sensor, and the Nintendo 3DS going to be revealed, and along with that we're bound to get new information on upcoming games, both already announced games like Metroid: Other M and yet to be announced titles, and maybe even a surprise or two. I bet we'll finally get some info on Pikmin 3, and maybe we'll find out what's going on with Kirby Wii. Maybe Nintendo will bring Tomodachi Collection outside of Japan. And hopefully we'll have a confirmation on Studio Ghibli's Ninokuni being released outside of Japan, and the other console that it will be released for (DS is already confirmed, and Wii is likely to be the other). And what ever happened to that mysterious Mario game that Charles Martinet mentioned? We might get some new info on Pok


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 25, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I'm extremely excited for E3 this year. We already know that Zelda Wii, the Wii Vitality Sensor, and the Nintendo 3DS going to be revealed, and along with that we're bound to get new information on upcoming games, both already announced games like Metroid: Other M and yet to be announced titles, and maybe even a surprise or two. I bet we'll finally get some info on Pikmin 3, and maybe we'll find out what's going on with Kirby Wii. Maybe Nintendo will bring Tomodachi Collection outside of Japan. And hopefully we'll have a confirmation on Studio Ghibli's Ninokuni being released outside of Japan, and the other console that it will be released for (DS is already confirmed, and Wii is likely to be the other). And what ever happened to that mysterious Mario game that Charles Martinet mentioned? We might get some new info on Pok


----------



## Entei Slider (May 25, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 25, 2010)

I'm not sure. I read an article on it a while back, and one example was maybe if you were playing a game like Zelda, and you got afraid of an enemy or something, it would detect it through the vitality thing and the monster would become harder.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 25, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> I'm not sure. I read an article on it a while back, and one example was maybe if you were playing a game like Zelda, and you got afraid of an enemy or something, it would detect it through the vitality thing and the monster would become harder.


Eff dat!


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 25, 2010)

You can see E3 live on many sites such as IGN, Gamespot, Gametrailers, etc.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 25, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> I'm not sure. I read an article on it a while back, and one example was maybe if you were playing a game like Zelda, and you got afraid of an enemy or something, it would detect it through the vitality thing and the monster would become harder.


Or for horror games, if it is not beating fast they will step it up a notch.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 25, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> You can see E3 live on many sites such as IGN, Gamespot, Gametrailers, etc.


I never watch G4 or whatever the hell the channel is on TV, but don't they stream that live or something?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 25, 2010)

Why would you want NPC Pikmin 2 just buy the GC version.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Why would you want NPC Pikmin 2 just buy the GC version.


Because some people prefer motion controls. >_>


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, some people like to shake it around to play, but some people just like to tap and push to get the most fun. ;3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 27, 2010)

So what are you guys expecting from E3?

Nintendo:
Zelda Wii
Kirby Wii
Pikmin 3
Pokemon Stuff
Professor Layton 3
3DS

Sony: 
LittleBigPlanet 2
inFamous 2
Next Ratchet and Clank Game
Resistance 3
Killzone 3
Cool thing instore for PSP (It needs some more love guys D: )

Microsoft: 
Giving up on winning the market in Japan


----------



## Rawburt (May 27, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> So what are you guys expecting from E3?
> 
> Nintendo:
> Zelda Wii
> ...


Hoping to hear more about 3DS, Zelda Wii, Marvel vs Capcom 3, and possible Pikmin game.

Also hope to hear something on the next Ace Attorney game.


----------



## Kyel (May 27, 2010)

Just gimme mowr zelda !


----------



## Kyel (May 27, 2010)

Also *IF* anyone is doubting the release of a new zelda

http://www.ebgames.com/browse/search.aspx?Ns=Sort_ETA|0&N=138+5&No=72

its already in the "Coming Soon" category.

:]


----------



## Pear (May 27, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> So what are you guys expecting from E3?
> 
> Nintendo:
> Zelda Wii
> ...


Microsoft's probably gonna try to show off NATAL. I'm expecting a lot of talk of CoD Black Ops and Halo Reach. Wouldn't be too surprised if they announced some new multiplayer function, kind of like they did with party chat.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2010)

I want to see a pok


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 27, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I want to see a pok


----------



## 4861 (Jun 5, 2010)

10 days until E3!


----------



## gandalfail (Jun 5, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I want to see a pok


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 5, 2010)

gandalfail said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I want to see a pok


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 8, 2010)

We're almost there....
6 Days until Microsoft's Conference
7 Days until Nintendo's


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 8, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> We're almost there....
> 6 Days until Microsoft's Conference
> 7 Days until Nintendo's


8 til Sony's?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 8, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saving the best till last


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 8, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scratch that, they're after Ninty. Like directly after.

Monday, June 14, 10:00 a.m. PST


----------



## Kyel (Jun 8, 2010)

I almost went this year :{ I totally regret not going

Also on a Zelda related news, I found this and thought it was interesting, her stockings do seem to match the handle of the master sword


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 8, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> I almost went this year :{ I totally regret not going
> 
> Also on a Zelda related news, I found this and thought it was interesting, her stockings do seem to match the handle of the master sword


Old theory is old.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 8, 2010)

inFAMOUS 2, Ace Attorney, and Sly Cooper 4 plz.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 8, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> inFAMOUS 2, Ace Attorney, and Sly Cooper 4 plz.


Yes, inFamous 2 stuff for sure please! I wanna know if the guy in the concept art is truly Cole, and what the hell happened, and where is he now?


----------



## Kyel (Jun 8, 2010)

you guys know i started a E3 topic..

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7372407/1/


----------



## AndyB (Jun 8, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> you guys know i started a E3 topic..
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7372407/1/


What's your point?
This one was around long before and has had more content.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm waiting for pikmin 3.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm not really looking forward to anything in particular, but more so just keen on Nintendo, Microsoft and any news on Half Life


----------



## Gnome (Jun 8, 2010)

Duke Nukem Forever.

I'm calling it.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 8, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Duke Nukem Forever.
> 
> I'm calling it.


*censored.3.0* you and your *censored.2.0*! 
..Although, I would want to see that. It's just been teased the Hell out of it's clearly dead.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 8, 2010)

No HL:Episode 3 news, I remember reading that Gabe said there wasn't going to be any.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 8, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> No HL:Episode 3 news, I remember reading that Gabe said there wasn't going to be any.


MEANWHILE
AT VALVE


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm honestly not even sure what is supposed to be at E3. I used to get much more excited for this when I was a kid. (Akin to Christmas.)

I want to see Bulletstorm, and... I dunno. Some other cool *censored.2.0*. Don't really care about Natal.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 8, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> No HL:Episode 3 news, I remember reading that Gabe said there wasn't going to be any.


He said no episode 3.  Never said anything about no Half Life 3.


There's also a possibility of a half life movie in the works.  I remember seeing a movie director mentioning having a chat with Gabe.


----------



## Genji (Jun 8, 2010)

Whats sad is I didn't know about E3's until last year,so this year I'll Be more excited then shocked that there is this sort of thing


----------



## Trundle (Jun 8, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOO E3.


----------



## John102 (Jun 8, 2010)

Zelda Wii, and Black and White news are probably my most anticipated. However, in the unlikely event that a starfox wii game shows up, I'll be enthralled even more so.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 9, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sony's is on the 14th?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 9, 2010)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15th. They go on after Nintendo's.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 12, 2010)

Technically, it would be easier to not count the 14th.
So, with that.
We're on the second day, tomorow will be the last day, then the moon will fall E3 the following day.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/E4qBWhjHGvI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/E4qBWhjHGvI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 12, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Technically, it would be easier to not count the 14th.
> So, with that.
> We're on the second day, tomorow will be the last day, then the moon will fall E3 the following day.
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/E4qBWhjHGvI'>
> ...


http://www.videogamesblogger.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/moon-stares-at-]
ololol

Too bad I can't go. That means that I won't be crushed will miss E3 for [i]another[/i] year.


----------

